# Gebrauchtbike von einer Lady für eine Lady



## Desperados87 (22. August 2010)

Hallo Mädels
Mein freund ist total MTB verrückt und ich möchte mich ihm jetzt gerne Anschließen. Und da habe ich mir gedacht nutze ich einfach mal seinen Account hier um mich ein wenig zu Informieren  

Zurzeit läuft es so das wenn wir zusammen fahren ich sein Dirtbike nehme und  er seinen Freerider nur leider ist es immer Doof mit seinem Bike zu fahren..

Nun habe ich mir gedacht frage ich einfach mal bei euch nach ob evtl eine von euch noch ein Gebrauchtes Bike abzugeben hat. am schönsten währ eins was komplett gefedert ist (finde ich schöner fürn Popo XD).

Das einzige Problem was ich habe ist das ich aufgrund meiner Ausbildung nur Maximal 500  fürn Bike ausgeben kann  
vlt. könnt ihr mir ja zu nem Bike verhelfen damit ich dieses Hobby mit meinem Schatz teilen kann  

(Lackzustand ist egal lerne Lackiererin 


Liebe Grüße Tina


----------



## karmakiller (22. August 2010)

Hallo, 
ich glaube zwar nicht, dass du zu dem Preis ein vernünftiges Fully findest, aber deine Größe solltest du noch angeben. Ansonsten schau dich doch mal im Bikemarkt um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desperados87 (22. August 2010)

ja ich weiss das es schwierig ist aber vlt. findet sich ja was  muss ja nicht super neu und super toll seinXD

Ich bin 1,68 m groß


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

hier im bikemarkt wird  zu diesem preis ein giant anthem angeboten - musst mal gucken . ist wohl ein 2006er rahmen , aber mit neuen teilen . wäre sicher ein gutes bike !!! gruss, kati


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich glaube zwar nicht, dass du zu dem Preis ein vernünftiges Fully findest, aber deine Größe solltest du noch angeben. Ansonsten schau dich doch mal im Bikemarkt um


 
Habe gerade erst ein prima erhaltenes Cube AMS für 500 gekauft  Man muss einfach in alle Richtungen Augen und Ohren offen halten 
Vielleicht klapperst du auch mal die Händler in deiner Nähe ab. Es gibt ja immer irgendwelche Leute, die ihren alten Hobel verkaufen wollen, bevor sie sich was Neues gönnen


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

.... dann hat dein schwarz- rotes ja zuwachs bekommen !! welche farbe  ??????


----------

